# Unknown abstract schema type



## nimo22 (28. Mrz 2008)

Was soll das heißen?


```
Exception [TOPLINK-8034] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.EJBQLException
Exception Description: Error compiling the query [select p from CUSTOMER p]. Unknown abstract schema type [CUSTOMER].
```

Alles lässt sich wunderbar compilieren ohne fehler, nur dem Server passt es nicht.

Wie kann ich ihm den Schema CUSTOMER, welches ja vorhanden wäre (EntityBean "Customer") bekannt machen? Alles steht in faces_config.xml.


----------



## maki (28. Mrz 2008)

Versuche doch mal Customer anstatt CUSTOMER 

Solltest dich daran gewöhnen die Klassen zu nennen, Tabellen sind nebensächlich


----------



## nimo22 (28. Mrz 2008)

oh man,

wenn die Bean "Customer" heißt, dann sollte es

```
select p from Customer p
```
 heißen. klar.


----------

